# I think shes ready! 200yd!!



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My youngest daughter (13) went out with me today to try a new load I put together for her .308. All I can say is DAAAAMN! I wish I could shoot this good lol. Considering shes left eye dominant shooting righty with an eye patch, this is a pretty darn good 200 yard group!!

Now if she can learn to control the buck fever, she should be fine lol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Now that is some GREAT shooting.

Females are seriously better shooters than males and that proves it right there 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are those the Hornadys? A 13-year old shooting a 308 is impressive even w/o that great of a pattern, very nice! Which rifle is it?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

No, I wasn't able to find a load i liked well enough with the 150's yet and they hurt her pretty good running 2700fps. This group is with the 125gr Nosler BT at 2860fps. Personally I cant feel the difference between this load and the 150's but she says she can and that's all that matters I guess. This is that little Mossberg ATR Bantam with the 20" barrel. Its a little low at 200 but I just didn't want to touch it in fear of messing it up lol.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That makes it all the more impressive with such a "caliber" of rifle, no pun intended. With that 7mm-08 it is very distinguishable between the 120 and 150; I just ordered some 120 BT's, maybe try them out this weekend.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Just goes to show that $$$ doesn't always mean better. I think this gun ran me just under $300.00. Shoots groups like that all the time at 100 but this is the first time at 200. Guess it just needed 300+ rounds put through it to break in lol.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Great caliber for your young miss. The girl can shoot too! I sure hope she gets a deer this year. That would be icing on the cake!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That's some great shooting! I'd say she's ready for sure!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> Just goes to show that $$$ doesn't always mean better. I think this gun ran me just under $300.00. Shoots groups like that all the time at 100 but this is the first time at 200. Guess it just needed 300+ rounds put through it to break in lol.


Great point! I think that the media and hype have done a great job with convincing us that we need some crazy expensive rifle with expensive glass on it. But the truth is, even the more economical rifles (and optics) have made great strides over the past several years. Plus, just because you bought some rifle that could likely qualify as a used car purchase does not make you a better shot automatically.

Your daughter could probably outshoot most guys with groups like that!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't shoot my 30-06 that well.
She's got skills; defenetly a proud papa moment.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

She's ready. My little missies shoot a 308 with the 125 BT as well. Great choice as far as I'm concerned. As far as the Mossberg rifle, I have a cheapie MVP that shoots half MOA out of the box. They are following in Savages footsteps.------SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> She's ready. My little missies shoot a 308 with the 125 BT as well. Great choice as far as I'm concerned. As far as the Mossberg rifle, I have a cheapie MVP that shoots half MOA out of the box. They are following in Savages footsteps.------SS


Agreed, Ive been really impressed with it so far. So much so that I went back to Mossberg when I decided to get a .270. I was able to get a Mossberg 4x4 which has a fluted 24" barrel and fluted bolt for under $400.00 and it shoots sub moa groups also. They may not be as purdy as the high dollar guns but my experience is they shoot every bit as well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Get an MVP next. Top notch.-------SS


----------

